# Anyone A Software Tester?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Was just wondering if anyone on here is software tester. Automation test engineering is something im interested in pursuing later on in life. Atm im doing the network rail apprenticeship and while it is good, the money at the minute isn't. My mates mate is a tester and at only 25 is making £360 a day:doublesho. More money than I can dream of, now im not only thinking about the money but ive always been into all thing computers but for some reason never pursued it.

Are there any routes into it without going to uni?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

My advice would be to look into the Contract project manager roles. Get yourself PRINCE2 and/or PMP and you're looking at anywhere up to £700 per day if you're good enough to get up to Programme Manager level.

You do not need to go to Uni for this type of work (as I haven't been to uni - although starting next month for a different role), and if you can get yourself some security clearance that opens up tonnes of opportunities.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

PRINCE2 is a good. - Get this under your belt and you'll get into a lot of places.

It was my old life (still do a bit now ) UK/European project lead software design, implementation, rotation.

Am fully M.O.D SC & CTC cleared too which helps immense. - How you'd get these you'll need to work on.

Contractor day rate expect between £350/500+ dependent on skills.

Not all running through meadows - you will need to sell your soul to your contracted employer and be beck and call 24/7. You'll also need a lot of back skills. Be a good facilitator, presenter, not be nervous doing presentations in front of CEO's/VP's etc.

Been there, done that had fun, worked hard, traveled Europe, earnt good £

As with anything, prove your worth from bottom up, long, long, hours and impeccable results - remembering there are a lot of people chasing your heel and lot's of 'friends' that will become enemies around the table.

Harder in this day and age but all about proving you can do it. 

Depends what your motivation is, and how you drive it and feed it - Good Luck.


----------

